
Visualizing algorithms - 9fb29947
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/
======
sctb
Discussion from a bit over a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7949995)

------
an4rchy
Everytime I see one of his (Mike Bostock) posts I want to find a problem to
use d3 on.

